# Egg sharing (as recipient) - CRM or LWC? can anyone update please?



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello lovely people,
I am trying to make a decision which London clinic to try DE IVF, CRM or LWC? Can anyone help me please? I would be very grateful for anyones opinions/experiences of these 2 clinics. I have also posted this post on a couple of other relevant boards.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Bevster (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Helen,

I am in the same 'boat' as you and wondering which London clinic to do DE as recipient  I see that you have your name down at CRM.  I was considering going with LWC but haven't considered CRM yet.  What made you decide to go with CRM and not LWC, any particular reason?

I am 47 this year having had 2 rounds of ICSI and a natural pregnancy that ended at 8.5 weeks, so I think it's time to go down the Egg doner road now, especially as time is getting on!!

Good luck with the CRM. 

Bev


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi Bevster,
Tbh it was a close decision between the two. But ultimately there were more positive posts about CRM & no really bad ones, whereas with LWC I did receive a PM from one woman who was really dissatisfied with them (however several people also said they were happy with them too). I also liked the fact that CRM's waiting list is 3-6 months shorter than LWC at the moment. Having had my initial consultation at CRM I am happy with my choice.

Very good luck with whichever you decide - let me know! Would love to hear how you get on.


----------



## toothdr (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi 
We were very happy with our treatment at Crm. It was the 5th clinic we had been to and the best one. 
Good luck. Xx


----------



## Helen3 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks Toothdr,
Reassuring to hear more good comments, & congratulations on your twins! how brilliant!!!


----------

